# Meesies! *pic heavy*



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't been on for a while, so I thought I'd update what I have now.

Chocolate buck carrying satin with satin broken black doe

















Two broken black tan does, both pregnant by Sport, my chocolate satin buck









Fitzwilliam, my satin cinnamon buck with two cinnamon does

















Pete, my satin blue agouti (I think) with Melody, broken tan satin doe. You can see one of Melody's hearts, sideways. She has two heart markings!

















Possible RY buck??? He looks RY here but next to a mouse I know for sure is RY, he looks almost chocolate. Both parents were chocolates...

















RY PE buck with possible RY doe... the dark one is the doe, and is a full sister to my mystery buck above and they're the same color. What do you think, RY? Or some other dilute?

















RY buck and RY doe

















Ash, my almost 25 month agouti doe, Willow, chocolate doe and Ash's great-granddaughter, and Birch, broken chocolate satin doe, Ash's great-great-granddaughter

















My mouse funzone and the 10 does that live there. The smaller picture is them in temporary holding while the big one was being cleaned. A couple of them might be pregnant by Sport, and will be separated out.

























Also, after getting a chance to meet other mouse breeders in my area, here is my first ever English mouse, thanks to Carol! This is London, a blue agouti doe, with Sport, chocolate satin buck. I like how his entire body is about as long as her tail!

























And yes, I realize I have a lot of buck and does together. I cut back on my mousery recently, so I have room for all of the babies, no problem!

Let me know what you think!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice. Have you seen the igloo houses that have saucer wheels on them? They should fit in your bins and I know my mice love them.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I like your mice! I was about to respond with alarm at the small keeper for all those does, before i read on :lol: ...all looks nice and your bins look nicely made.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah, that's why I added that, so people wouldn't be mistaken. I removed 2 pregnant does since these pics were taken, so there's 8 does in a 64 qt RUB.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

And that's just perfect. I love the blue agouti doe!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww  Love them all


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

wow, you can really see the difference between a US and a English typed mouse in that last picture *looks at my mice*
Not so sure about the ears on -them- now..xD


----------

